# Primatene Mist



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

The inhaler is back on the market. It was pulled in 2011 because of the cfc propellent.

Still epinephrine as the active... Anyone use this as a performance enhancer before?

https://www.fda.gov/Drugs/NewsEvents/ucm624994.htm


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The inhaler is back on the market. It was pulled in 2011 because of the cfc propellent.
> 
> Still epinephrine as the active... Anyone use this as a performance enhancer before?
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/Drugs/NewsEvents/ucm624994.htm



I have not, but would you see a benefit using the inhaler rather than the tabs or just good ol' bronkaid?


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

“primatene mist is afraid of my lungs”
          -Ghostface killa


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I have not, but would you see a benefit using the inhaler rather than the tabs or just good ol' bronkaid?



Epinephrine versus ephedrine?

Even if the drug is the same, an inhaler would be faster acting and likely hit with a higher peak. Think about vaping ammonia and the contents of an epi pen.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Epinephrine versus ephedrine?
> 
> Even if the drug is the same, an inhaler would be faster acting and likely hit with a higher peak. Think about vaping ammonia and the contents of an epi pen.



Definitely going to vape some ammonia before max effort squats tomorrow. 

Thanks POB


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Epinephrine versus ephedrine?



missed that


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2018)

here i thought i was the only one that browses the fda website for up to date news


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a few people that work in respiratory and they have told me a few horror stories about people using the inhaler version of primatine. lung scaring and tissue damage, people ending up on ventilators. I dont have any kind of actual research on the matter but the people i know i tend to trust when it comes to respiratory matters.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I have a few people that work in respiratory and they have told me a few horror stories about people using the inhaler version of primatine. lung scaring and tissue damage, people ending up on ventilators. I dont have any kind of actual research on the matter but the people i know i tend to trust when it comes to respiratory matters.



Yeah that sounds like quite a load of bullshit actually, but even so, if it gets me an extra 15 on my bench or maybe 30 or more on deads, what's a lung. I mean I got 2 of em.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2018)

I know a guy that pinned epi subQ before a max bench. The bar never made it out of the rack. Hearing him tell the story had my head hurting from laughing so hard.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2018)

just watched a new primatene mist commercial

some big ole steroid guy sitting on the benchpress takes a huge drag of the inhaler 

holds it in like a bong hit, blowes it out 

then lays back and pushes 6 plates 

sits back up and says primatene mist is always in my gym bag 

How about yours ?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> just watched a new primatene mist commercial
> 
> some big ole steroid guy sitting on the benchpress takes a huge drag of the inhaler
> 
> ...



You should go into marketing.  I heard Phil Heath is looking for sponsors...


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> just watched a new primatene mist commercial
> 
> some big ole steroid guy sitting on the benchpress takes a huge drag of the inhaler
> 
> ...


****in steroids. What a loser


----------

